# Docks



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking for a contractor to build new docks in a 15 unit Town home complex in Ft. Walton.. Great opp for a legitimate honest company.. looking for bids ASAP.. Please contact me for more info.. Had many meetings with our HOA and I suggested we check the forum first because I trusted all of the members and their inputs... please contact me for details and dock plans..already drawn up... just need bids

Also looking for someone to clean out a drain pipe to retention pond

Call me or e-mail for details

[email protected]

Tom Rupon "CONCH"

850-499-2927

Thanks so much


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*What is your time frame to receive bids and get the work done?*

***


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

We do not currently have a hard timeline.. please e-mail me if you are interested in the work and I will send you the plans or meet with you

[email protected]

Thanks

CONCH / Tom


----------



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

I just had my dock rebuilt by What's Up Docks. They did a great job and were very easy to deal with. The owner was often on job site and always available with any questions I had. 850-623-2132 Owners name is Dave Weber.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Promod Krew said:


> I just had my dock rebuilt by What's Up Docks. They did a great job and were very easy to deal with. The owner was often on job site and always available with any questions I had. 850-623-2132 Owners name is Dave Weber.


His dock building crew stole my Mercury outboard...


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

call wayne lancaster, lancaster construction. has been here his entire life, is the best in this area bar none. if he cant get to it, call clay duhon, he would be next choice


----------

